# Gaming rig 70k



## nomad47 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Am planning to buy a gaming rig. Please help me out.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Hardcore gaming. All upcoming games like dragon age 3, witcher 3 and past games like Call of duty black ops2, crysis 3 etc etc

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 70k, can extend to 5k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no on CPU, yes in GPU if possible

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7 ultimate, 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, planning for 22'' dell full HD

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Keyboard and mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:by next saturday

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:no, but I will do it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Kolkata, open to online shopping

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I have shortlisted the following components

Intel core i5 4670
Asus H87 Pro
r9 280x graphics card (Asus/Sapphire/HIS)
PSU I have no idea
RAM Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600 MHZ
Any optical drive
Dell 22" full HD monitor
NZXT Phantom 410 white

Please suggest good alternatives to the above config and also online shops if I can get any components cheaper.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

i5 4570 -13k
gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.5k
kingston hyperx blue 4gb - 2.7k .get another one later.
r9 290 - 35k
wd blue 1 tb - 3.8k
asus odd -1k
antec vp550p - 3.6k
dell s2240l - 8.6k /HP 22FI -11k /AOC i 2369 vm -12.5K
coolermaster n300- 3.2k


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2014)

^keyboard and mouse??


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 1, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i5 4570 -13k
> gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.5k
> kingston hyperx blue 4gb - 2.7k .get another one later.
> r9 290 - 35k
> ...



Will not a 290 will be an overkill for single monitor? And the price that you have quoted are from online shops or other?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> *Will not a 290 will be an overkill for single monitor?* And the price that you have quoted are from online shops or other?



I agree. A 280X will be sufficient. When games start lagging, it can be overclocked. 290 IS an overkill for single 1080p monitor IMHO.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

280x has already started its tear and wear. here is an example AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R9 290 Review

Results: Crysis 3 - AMD Radeon R9 290 Review: Fast And $400, But Is It Consistent?

the extra 10-15 fps added by 290 will come handy,say , after two years. so since you have the budget,i recommend 290.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> ^keyboard and mouse??



he already has...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a Query which would not require any other thread .... Does overclocking brings out and considerable changes in performance for gaming or day-today work or no ? and if yes then what could be a IDEAL motherboard for i5 4670k processor in a budget of 10k?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 2, 2014)

In gaming, alone CPU overclocking does not bring any huge changes, normally 5 to 7 FPS on average. But if you are using very powerful Graphics card, it helps to reduce the GPU bottleneck done by CPU, resulting a better performance by the combination of CPU + GPU performance gain.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2014)

Is any other non-reference 290 available other than Sapphire Tri-X?


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 280x has already started its tear and wear. here is an example AnandTech Portal | The AMD Radeon R9 290 Review
> 
> Results: Crysis 3 - AMD Radeon R9 290 Review: Fast And $400, But Is It Consistent?
> 
> ...



290 has a good edge over the 280x. But if i go for it will I be compromising on other parts? Like the motherboard. And bro, you have not mentioned about the shops where i can get these prices?

About keyboard mouse, i will use my normal ones for a while. Will upgrade later


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 290 has a good edge over the 280x. But if i go for it will I be compromising on other parts? Like the motherboard. And bro, you have not mentioned about the shops where i can get these prices?
> 
> About keyboard mouse, i will use my normal ones for a while. Will upgrade later



local purchases would be better. for online, you can try mdcomputers,theitdepot,theitwares,primeabgb,smcinternational,deltaperipherals,snapdeal,flipkart etc.

the suggested mobo is good enough. all upcoming games will be huge gpu hungry where you will really feel the difference between 290 and 280x.
you can go for i5 4440 for 11.8k to save some money.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> local purchases would be better. for online, you can try mdcomputers,theitdepot,theitwares,primeabgb,smcinternational,deltaperipherals,snapdeal,flipkart etc.
> 
> the suggested mobo is good enough. all upcoming games will be huge gpu hungry where you will really feel the difference between 290 and 280x.
> you can go for i5 4440 for 11.8k to save some money.



I will go to the shops and check final price and see if 290 can be accommodated in my budget. MD computers has listed a sapphire 290 in 33k. Will that serve the purpose? Also if I go for i5 4440, i think that will be a bottleneck for future games. Need your opinion on that.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I will go to the shops and check final price and see if 290 can be accommodated in my budget. MD computers has listed a sapphire 290 in 33k. Will that serve the purpose? Also if I go for i5 4440, i think that will be a bottleneck for future games. Need your opinion on that.



That i5 will not be a bottleneck for 2 years easy. Concentrate on getting a good GPU. 

PS: which mouse and kb do you have? comfortable mouse and kb take the whole experience to a much better level. Upgrade them soon.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> That i5 will not be a bottleneck for 2 years easy. Concentrate on getting a good GPU.
> 
> PS: which mouse and kb do you have? comfortable mouse and kb take the whole experience to a much better level. Upgrade them soon.



i have a normal keyboard and ordinary mouse. Please suggest something of low budget for keyboard and mouse.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> i have a normal keyboard and ordinary mouse. Please suggest something of low budget for keyboard and mouse.



I use the Logitech g500, an absolute killer mouse. You can go for it. 

And the tvse gold keyboard is fine for allround tasks.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I use the Logitech g500, an absolute killer mouse. You can go for it.
> 
> And the tvse gold keyboard is fine for allround tasks.



What will be the price for both??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 2, 2014)

Cilus said:


> In gaming, alone CPU overclocking does not bring any huge changes, normally 5 to 7 FPS on average. But if you are using very powerful Graphics card, it helps to reduce the GPU bottleneck done by CPU, resulting a better performance by the combination of CPU + GPU performance gain.


What about the Config of a i5 4670k and a R9 280x ? what all could happen or could be done in near future ?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> What will be the price for both??



g500=3800 tvse gold = 1800 on flipkart. 

yo may get cheaper locally..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 2, 2014)

sorry if i may sound noobish, but the kb looks very ordinary, whats special about??

Shiva


----------



## dude1 (Mar 2, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> sorry if i may sound noobish, but the kb looks very ordinary, whats special about??
> 
> Shiva



Cooler Master Devastator USB Mouse and USB Keyboard - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com get these if you need a cheaper deal.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> sorry if i may sound noobish, but the kb looks very ordinary, whats special about??
> 
> Shiva



Low cost high performance. Don't go on the looks.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> local purchases would be better. for online, you can try mdcomputers,theitdepot,theitwares,primeabgb,smcinternational,deltaperipherals,snapdeal,flipkart etc.
> 
> the suggested mobo is good enough. all upcoming games will be huge gpu hungry where you will really feel the difference between 290 and 280x.
> you can go for i5 4440 for 11.8k to save some money.



The 290 that you have suggested is a reference card right? Because the non reference cards are in the range of 44k. And will there be a heating problem in a reference card?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> The 290 that you have suggested is a reference card right? Because the non reference cards are in the range of 44k. And will there be a heating problem in a reference card?



Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -

better do not get reference cards.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> better do not get reference cards.



Why?

If the op does not OC much, its okay. The non ref cards have better vrm design and heatsink. Apart from that, its a flagship card, so the AmD wont use inferior quality components. 

If cash strapped and willing to compromise on OCing then ref cards will work.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Why?
> 
> If the op does not OC much, its okay. The non ref cards have better vrm design and heatsink. Apart from that, its a flagship card, so the AmD wont use inferior quality components.
> 
> If cash strapped and willing to compromise on OCing then ref cards will work.



the reference  290 and 290x get heated up too quickly and that too hovering at 95 degrees on loads. it is better to get these cards with  aftermarket cooler.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the reference  290 and 290x get heated up too quickly and that too hovering at 95 degrees on loads. it is better to get these cards with  aftermarket cooler.



Even with the reference card and an aftermarket cooler i will fall short of money. And the suggested Sapphire is almost 38-39k. Will not be able to accomodate in my budget. So i think i am left with no choice other than 280x.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Even with the reference card and an aftermarket cooler i will fall short of money. And the suggested Sapphire is almost 38-39k. Will not be able to accomodate in my budget. So i think i am left with no choice other than 280x.



get i5 4440. skip odd now.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 3, 2014)

This is a noob asking, is it possible to OC a 280x by aaua or sapphire which are alreadu OCed?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> This is a noob asking, is it possible to OC a 280x by aaua or sapphire which are alreadu OCed?



it is possible. with a good cooler , you can overclock a lot more.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get i5 4440. skip odd now.



How effective it will be if I switch to an AMD config? I know i5 is petforming better, but what if combined with 290.
And for reference card suggest me a cooler.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> How effective it will be if I switch to an AMD config? I know i5 is petforming better, but what if combined with 290.
> And for reference card suggest me a cooler.



> FX 8350 and Asus M5A97 R2.0 will cost ~21k.

> cost of Reference card + aftermarket cooler > cost of custom cooler card.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 4, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > FX 8350 and Asus M5A97 R2.0 will cost ~21k.
> 
> > cost of Reference card + aftermarket cooler > cost of custom cooler card.



Sapphire 290 
Tri X OC is costing 36k in kolkata. Have to make a lot of change in config for that.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 7, 2014)

After discussions and increasing my budget slightly I have shortlisted the following components

Processor: Intel Core i5 4670	(or 4570, will decide on spot)				
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H				
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4 GB	(will add another stick somewhere down the line)			
SMPS: Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620 W (or the gold one)				
Graphics Card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC				
HDD: WD blue 1 TB						
Monitor: Dell S2240L					C
Cabinet: NZXT Phantom 410	

Will add ODD later.
Will be buying these tomorrow. Any last minute advices


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> After discussions and increasing my budget slightly I have shortlisted the following components
> 
> Processor: Intel Core i5 4670	(or 4570, will decide on spot)
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H
> ...



good one. if possible, opt for wd black 1tb for around 5.5k. for the cpu ,get the cheapest. 100/200 mhz bump in speed doesn't bring any miracles.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> good one. if possible, opt for wd black 1tb for around 5.5k. for the cpu ,get the cheapest. 100/200 mhz bump in speed doesn't bring any miracles.



Thanks. I will see the price difference for the 4570 and 4670. And if I can accommodate the black one, I will surely include it. 
But its 1.5k more.
I hope i can fit all the components in my budget.
And yeah, noob question! As I will be assembling it myself do I need to get a thermal paste for the CPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Thanks. I will see the price difference for the 4570 and 4670. And if I can accommodate the black one, I will surely include it.
> But its 1.5k more.
> I hope i can fit all the components in my budget.
> And yeah, noob question! As I will be assembling it myself do I need to get a thermal paste for the CPU?



thermal paste will be pre-applied to the intel cooler itself.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> thermal paste will be pre-applied to the intel cooler itself.




Thanks again


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Thanks again



welcome


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 8, 2014)

Finally bought my rig today. After roaming around Kolkata for 2-3 hrs bought everything from MD Computers

Processor: Intel Core i5 4670
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4 GB (ordered another stick online)
SMPS: Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620 W
Graphics Card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC
HDD: WD blue 1 TB
Monitor: Dell S2240L
Cabinet: NZXT Guardian 921B

The graphics card was not available and will be shipped to me by Tuesday.
And a thank you note for all the awesome people here who helped me (rijinpk1, anirbandd, harshilsharma63, cilus , thank you guys)
Cheers!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Finally bought my rig today. After roaming around Kolkata for 2-3 hrs bought everything from MD Computers
> 
> Processor: Intel Core i5 4670
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H
> ...



congrats  post pics and individual prices 
why guardian? it is a too old product.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats! Waiting for pics!


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats  post pics and individual prices
> why guardian? it is a too old product.



Thank you. Phantom 410 was available only in red. And guardian was my second choice. I am assembling it now. Will post pics later.
And final pics after the graphics card.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> Congrats! Waiting for pics!



thanks . pics tomorrow and finally after getting the graphics card


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't forget to mention the prices.
And congrats on the new rig, it's really a nice one.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 9, 2014)

The prices of the components

Processor: Intel Core i5 4670                 14700
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H      5775
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4 GB                  3097
SMPS: Seasonic S12 II Bronze 620 W        5565
Graphics Card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC   35700
HDD: WD blue 1 TB                                 3753
Monitor: Dell S2240L                               8820
Cabinet: NZXT Guardian 921B                   4800

Total 82.2k

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 9, 2014)

^congrats cool setup where is 290x  beast btw??


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 9, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^congrats cool setup where is 290x  beast btw??



Thanks 
The graphics card was not available. MD computers will receive it on Monday and courier it to me. And it will be a 290 not 290x


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

nice  that is a good price for the gpu.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sadly the GPU i got is not the OC one. Its the normal tri-x.
But apart from the OC part both the GPUs are exactly similar. So i think I will OC it myself once it runs out of juice.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2014)

congrats!! 

waiting for the pics!

and happy gaming!


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> congrats!!
> 
> waiting for the pics!
> 
> and happy gaming!




Thanks. Will post the pics with GPU at night. Actually got the GPU almost a week back. Was in talks with MD computers about the specification mismatch.

And am really happy with the performance of the rig. Even while running Crysis 3 with everything maxed out. System temperature has not exceeded 50 degrees as ahown by the Cabinet thermocouples.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2014)

the cabinet is sexy!! NZXT has some really cool designs!

are temp the probes accurate??


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> the cabinet is sexy!! NZXT has some really cool designs!
> 
> are temp the probes accurate??



Agreed. Thats why I went for it albeit it is a really old model. And the probes have almost 5 degrees error. I am thinking of linking the system one to the GPU heat sink.

- - - Updated - - -

so here are the Pics of the rig. Cables are a bit of mess . I have tried to keep the air paths open.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 21, 2014)

Woah!!! The GPU looks awesome!!! Congos!!



Spoiler



*looks at his GPU (GT210) curses it in words that can't be told online  *

Oh! When will you come,
Oh HD 7770,
When will u come,
I'm waiting for u.





Shiva


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 21, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Woah!!! The GPU looks awesome!!! Congos!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2014)

[MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION] what happened to the recent posts??


----------



## vkl (Apr 14, 2014)

^^some posts were deleted.

    [MENTION=278666]Arjun609[/MENTION] What is the point of giving suggestion for components or posting pics of some random components in threads where OP has already bought everything.Read the whole thread before posting.Don't bump random threads with unnecessary useless posts.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Agreed. Thats why I went for it albeit it is a really old model. And the probes have almost 5 degrees error. I am thinking of linking the system one to the GPU heat sink.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> so here are the Pics of the rig. Cables are a bit of mess . I have tried to keep the air paths open.



Do some cable management and post pics then.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Do some cable management and post pics then.



The pics that have been posted are almost final. Currently working on modding (?) the cabinet (nothing serious, LEDs and CCFL). Will post pics in showoff when done. 
Any tips for cable management?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2014)

Then get a FX-8350. But I think Sapphire Tri-X 290 is available at 36K in both Vedant and mdcomputers.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] thanks man, but have bought these components already more than a month back.


----------

